# One pass says show on Hulu, NOT



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

Under "My shows" it says that one of the shows I have set up is available to watch from HULU and when I click on play, it opens HULU but doesnt play the show and when I search HULU for the show, nothing came up.


----------



## IRS (Dec 15, 2015)

I had this issue trying to setup The Expanse. It showed as available on Hulu, so I go to start it and it doesn't show up. Doesn't show up in a search either. But if go to hulu.com on a web browser (on a PC) it shows as available to people who come from certain providers and then asks what provider you are on.

So, not sure how the Tivo decides what it can stream from hulu, but it clearly can't get this show and I'm sure there are others.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

Hmm never new HULU kept paying customers from being able to watch certain shows, doesn't seem fair to me. They should make it more obvious when signing up that some shows are not available unless you have a cable provider.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ScottFL said:


> Hmm never new HULU kept paying customers from being able to watch certain shows, doesn't seem fair to me. They should make it more obvious when signing up that some shows are not available unless you have a cable provider.


It appears those only show up on computers. I can't find them in any search on Roku, my blu Ray players or my smart tv. The TiVo is messing up.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ScottFL said:


> Hmm never new HULU kept paying customers from being able to watch certain shows, doesn't seem fair to me. They should make it more obvious when signing up that some shows are not available unless you have a cable provider.


Hulu has had these issues since the start. They are imposed by the content providers (some of whom are also owners of Hulu). I also suspect the contracts with your local TV stations also have something to do with it. If I was an owner of say the local ABC affiliate I would consider Hulu a major threat, if all my prime time shows were available instantly on Hulu and could be watch on any device.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> It appears those only show up on computers. I can't find them in any search on Roku, my blu Ray players or my smart tv. The TiVo is messing up.


Nope, Hulu has been that way for years. Many shows are not available on anything other then a PC browser. Thus anything mobile, roku, tv, apps and including Tivo can't get said show. If you look at the description of shows or episodes on PC you'll see the warnings like "not available on TV devices" or something similar.

Also many shows are available only if you log in with cable credentials. If you've cut the cord then what's the point.

I know a lot of people love Hulu. But it's very limited in what you can actually get unless you already subscribe to cable and/or use it on a PC.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

From what I saw in the several months I had Hulu, linking your account to a pay TV provider added relatively little content -- maybe the last few eps of a few shows from NBCU channels like USA and Bravo. And even then, i think that content was only available to view in a desktop browser. Basically, it was some of the same stuff you could watch in those channels' own sites/apps by logging in with your pay tv credentials. Hulu just provides the convenience of not having to go to another site. Although given the additional confusion it brings to Hulu's offerings, I'm not sure it's worth them doing it.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I think this is content that is licensed only for PC use and often only with a paid TV subscription. I only use the free Hulu version right now which is a PC only service, includes only content like this, and access it with PlayOn through a network PC using a streaming player. If it is a big deal and people don't want to see the content is available but not accessible with TiVo, then complain about it. I can understand the status of the content and will access it using something other than TiVo, I consider it a trivial matter but people often like to complain about things that don't bother me. The situation as it exists now is my preference.


----------

